# Climhazzard's PLL Recognition training software



## climhazzard (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, since I have a hard time recognizing PLL's, I decided to do a software that helped me.

How to use: This program scrambles a PLL and then you must click the right one.

In settings (upper right corner) you can choose if it rotates the cube before scrambling & making U turns at the end, so it'll become harder to recognize (default is ON);

Also you can change color scheme. The color scheme as it is is WRONG, you must change ORANGE (o) and RED (r). I can't change that because I lost the source code and I'm to lazy to do everything again.

You need adobe AIR do run it (http://get.adobe.com/br/air/)

Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/d5iqo2lb9gbqcq3/PLLRecognition.exe

Screenshots:



















Also I have an Android version, but it probably only runs fine on Galaxy Tab (I tested only on it, it'll probably have resolution problems in other devices). Let me know it anybody is interested.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 17, 2011)

woah that is awesome. im totally getting that


----------



## climhazzard (Oct 17, 2011)

ottozing said:


> woah that is awesome. im totally getting that


 
Thanks :] Let me know what you think!

What I found helpful along with this sofware, was this guide that shows how to recognize by 2 sides (made by Sarah): http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25184-Two-Side-PLL-Recognition-Guide


----------



## CRO (Oct 17, 2011)

Cool stuff


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 17, 2011)

So this is for 2-sided recognition?
Very cool, ill try playing with it some.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 17, 2011)

I think you mean "PLL Recognition *Training* Software".


----------



## Akuma (Oct 17, 2011)

Seems interesting. Wonder if this is any better than badmephistos PLL trainer


----------



## climhazzard (Oct 18, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> I think you mean "PLL Recognition *Training* Software".


 
Yeah, thanks for that, already fixed the title! (Sort of, let's see if it'll change on Software Area also)




Akuma said:


> Seems interesting. Wonder if this is any better than badmephistos PLL trainer


 
Badmephisto's PLL trainer has a different purpose, while his is focused on training speed up your algs, mine is about visually recognizing the PLL. In fact, my software doesn't require any cube on your hands at all.


----------



## evogler (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## radmin (Oct 19, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll have to give this a try. It looks interesting. Hopefully it will help too.


----------



## CuberFrancais (May 25, 2012)

Please a new link for the soft.
Merci.
Good cube for all.............


----------



## yockee (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey man, like the guy above me said, the link to the software is no longer valid. Is there still a way to get this program?


----------



## geocine (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone have a copy of this awesome program?


----------



## MWilson (Nov 10, 2012)

geocine said:


> Does anyone have a copy of this awesome program?



Self pimping, but this one performs the same function and more: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38688-New-Algorithm-Trainer-for-Any-Algorithm-Set


----------

